# De Havilland Mosquito



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

Russian

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2015)

The Met. Flight men of Bomber Command ~ ‘D for Dorothy’ a veteran Mosquito which has made 161 sorties. For three years they have flown over Germany before every attack by Bomber Command. Her 161 sorties have been of all descriptions – bombing, marking, flare-dropping, high and low level photography, reconnaissance and flood reconnaissance over enemy territory

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 16, 2015)

Love the Mossie!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 29, 2015)

Canadian production line

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2015)

Great shots!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 29, 2015)

Very nice.

Geo


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2017)

cool..!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2019)

RAAF Mosquito Mk.XVI 87 Squadron Labuan Borneo NEI 1945 1 POST WAR Photo | eBay
RAAF Mosquito Mk.XVI 87 Squadron Coomalie Creek Australia 1944 1 POST WAR Photo | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2019)

Original Photo DH.98 Mosquito Fighter Bomber in USAAF Service Named "Polly" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice ones


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO FB Mk VI 143 SQUADRON BANFF FEBRUAR 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 15, 2019)

HR/414, sold to Turkey in '46. That same photo is for sale here......Mosquito (De Havilland)


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2019)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2019)

OFFICIAL PRESS PHOTO: R.A.F.'S INTRUDER SQUADRONS ON OPERATION | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2019)

UP-L of 605 Squadron.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 10, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO 11 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO 14 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2019)

2 Canadian built Mosquitoes with no squadron markings. Pic possibly taken at the Downsview manufacturing facility.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 4, 2019)

Photo Old Plane RL-205 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

2 WW2 ORIG photos DH98 Mosquito bomber nightfighter in flight & exhibit RAF | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

DQ879 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation militaire | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

DQ880 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation militaire | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2019)

That second photo in #41 is really interesting, the caption reads: "The RAF put on a short exhibit of wartime aircraft on the sight of a pub that was razed by a V-2 rocket bomb. They cleared the rubble of the pub and put up an outdoor "museum" of various RAF aircraft, from a hollowed out Horsa glider to a Spitfire, mounted sideways on a stand with one wing removed so people could see the cockpit better. The Mossie is a late B.XVI or a B.35. Other aircraft crammed into this lot for the exhibit included the actual "Friday the 13th" Halifax (not the recreation on display today) as well as a Beaufighter that was unwisely displayed with a full rocket load! (It impressed the Soviet delegation that visited)."

There's what looks like a Griffon engined Spitfire on its side with only the starboard wing attached behind the Mossie. I remember seeing photos of the Hali Friday the 13th on display in London, perhaps it was in the same place?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO 2 | eBay


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2019)

Post #47 is a scene from the 1963 movie '633 Squadron'.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2019)

**WWII photo- de Havilland DH.98 Mosquito Fighter plane w/ D-DAY & US MARKINGS** | eBay
**WWII photo- de Havilland DH.98 Mosquito Fighter plane assigned to US AAF** | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: Airborne British de Havilland Mosquito | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)

Mossie is Very cool


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO 9 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

de Havilland Mosquito , Aviation Photo #3020 | eBay

Strange marking "1000"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2019)

It would be this one, the thousandth Mosquito built at Downsview, July 1945:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 18, 2019)

Original WW2 photo RAF 256 Squadron Mosquito & Airmen at RAF Woodvale 1943 . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2019)

1943 Press Photo Royal Air Force's Mosquito bombers, railway workshops, Germany | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mosquito Fighter Bomber Plane US Markings 8th Air Force Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO rf 616 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO TA 615 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2019)

Good shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

Photo originale Avion Aviation Guerre mosquito 23 x 22 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2019)

RAF DeHavilland Mosquito Arming With Rockets 1945 Print WWII WW2 5x7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2019)

Interesting photo; leading edge of the fin


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2019)

LOL.....nice that he cropped out the watermark...





​Still an interesting photo though

​


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2020)

MOSQUITO NIGHTFIGHTERS IN FRANCE ORIGINAL BRITISH OFFICIAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay






Warrant Officer D. Gosling, left, of Doncaster and Squadron Leader G.H. Hayhurst, of Manchester, standing beside their Mosquito night fighter on a snow covered airfield in France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2020)

1943 Press Photo British Mosquito Bomber Destroys Railway Workshop, Germany | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2020)

RAF Mosquito Fighter Bomber Plane D-Day Markings Original WWII Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2020)

5 | Digitalizacja archiwaliów

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG ABSTURZ DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO US AIR FORCE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 5, 2020)

Just a note to say thanks to everyone who's been posting these links to e-bay images - in particular the links to Mosquito images. Since the early 1970s, I've been fascinated by the AAF's interest in the DH Mozzy. It was the subject of my first archives research trip and my first article. Your posts here have helped me bid on some great images - and to win some of the auctions!

Cheers,


Dana


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 5, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Just a note to say thanks to everyone who's been posting these links to e-bay images - in particular the links to Mosquito images. Since the early 1970s, I've been fascinated by the AAF's interest in the DH Mozzy. It was the subject of my first archives research trip and my first article. Your posts here have helped me bid on some great images - and to win some of the auctions!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


If you see eBay links to airplanes and for that matter other hardware here, on these threads started by me it's me. I have been doing this since the start of these sells and posted these on a few other non public boards. 
Countless hours and 100 of 1000 pictures i spent and have seen and collected.

Your Mosquito is just one of them and i hope and trust more will appear.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2020)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2020)

1944 Press Photo wreckage of an American Mosquito Bomber plane off Cherbourg | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2020)

Original WWII - 1946 RAAF Mosquito Airplane Photo - Clark Field | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 28, 2020)

aircraft photo RARE De Havilland Mosquito US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay

The Spook

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO 22 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

12420 Archiv Foto Flugzeug De Havilland DH.98 Mosquito F.B. Mk VI REPRO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

12421 Archiv Foto Flugzeug Jagd-Bomber De Havilland DH.98 Mosquito Kennung REPRO | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2020)

12417 Archiv Foto Flugzeug De Havilland DH.98 Mosquito IY-12 RF838 REPRO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice ones.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2020)

1940's WWII Era Original Photograph of Military Plane A X | eBay

Coded MOSY

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

Usaaf 

WWII Photo of DH 98 De Havilland Mosquito during WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2020)

WWII Photo Light Bomber? 2 Photos 8 1/2" x 11" | eBay

NF30?


----------



## Dana Bell (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi Snautzer,

That's a PR.XVI of the 25th BG (Recon) modified with an H2X radar. Used for MICKEY missions, the aircraft produced radar maps for subsequent use by bomber crews to navigate and identify targets for bombing through overcast. Nice pix!

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

PRESS ON REGARDLESS NOSE ART AIRPLANE WWII AVIATION PHOTO RAAF DE HAVILLAND DH98 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

Dana Bell said:


> Hi Snautzer,
> 
> That's a PR.XVI of the 25th BG (Recon) modified with an H2X radar. Used for MICKEY missions, the aircraft produced radar maps for subsequent use by bomber crews to navigate and identify targets for bombing through overcast. Nice pix!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dana, after your comment i found; 

Roger Freeman Collection FRE 588 | American Air Museum in Britain , 654th Bomb Squadron | American Air Museum in Britain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online
> 
> View attachment 596949


Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> aircraft photo RARE De Havilland Mosquito US AIr Force - US Navy | eBay
> 
> The Spook
> 
> View attachment 579166


Original WWII Photo BRITISH MOSQUITO BOMBER in AMERICAN AAF Service England 39 | eBay

Another sighting of The Spook

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Dana Bell (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks again, Snautzer,

I hadn't seen that shot before. The only F-8 to actually see combat...

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

RC521 WW2 RCAF Aircraft Airplane Plane B&W Photo 1937 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2020)

I don't know about RCAF and its certainly not 1937! Those are interesting markings though so off to the books.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 30, 2020)

Got it. So, the connection with the RCAF is there in that some 200 ex-RCAF Mosquitoes were purchased from Canada by the Chinese Nationalists in 1947 (not 1937 of course). These were mostly FB.26's and were overhauled at the Downsview plant before being shipped off to Shanghai. The insignia on the pictured aircraft as not that of the Nationalist Chinese Air Force but that of the No. 1 Bombardment Group. The FB letters indicate Fighter Bomber and the next letter might be a 1 since there is also a picture of "FB4".

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

WW2 RAF Photograph Album - Italy/Greece 1944/45 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Dec 16, 2020)

Quite possibly the best Mossie artwork I have ever seen, depicting the raid on the prison in Amiens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* AAF PRS British Mosquito Being Loaded with Cameras for Mission - [email protected]@K | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

de Havilland Mosquito manuals 1940's archive VERY RARE SET WW2 Sea T3 F NF MK40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo ID'd 9th Air Force GI Group Photo Under Westland Whirlwind ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks like that Whirlwind has put on weight !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2021)

Found this on my hd NACA files

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2021)

RAF MINGALADON BURMA AIRBASE DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO ORIGINAL PHOTO #322 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2021)

RAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO JAVA NAMED PERSONNEL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1945 #403 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2021)

RAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO PILOTS ORIGINAL SNAP SHOT PHOTO #405 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2021)

great pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2021)

RAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO BURMA 684 SQ AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1944 #404 | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

WW2 USAAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO NS569 654th BS 25TH BG WATTON NORFOLK 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

WW2 USAAF DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO LT DEAN SANNER 654th BS 25TH BG WATTON NORFOLK | eBay

Dean Harold Sanner | American Air Museum in Britain


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2021)

WW2 USAAF? RAF? H2X "MICKEY" MOSQUITO 654TH BS 25TH BG NAMED CREW WATTON 1944 | eBay

Carl J Wanka De Havilland Mosquito
John Ripley


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

Interesting feature under the exhausts in the last pic.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2021)

Yep, noticed that, and it appears to extend at an angle towards the rear.
caption on the reverse states "Mk.IV", but, with those two-stage Merlins, "paddle blade" props, an the additional braces on the door guards, it's a Mk.XVI.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

RAF RAAF AUSTRALIA WW2 MOSQUITO TWO LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPHS | eBay

DH test pilot Pat Filingham

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

RAF RAAF AUSTRALIA WW2 MOSQUITO TWO LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPHS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

RAF WW2 MOSQUITO D-DAY MARKINGS TWO LARGE PHOTOGRAPHS 544 SQUADRON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2021)

Real Photographs Co 2726 - De Havilland Mosquito | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

WW2: MOSQUITO N.F XIII. MERLIN. ORIGINAL SECRET BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1944 | eBay

MM478

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2021)

delete


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2021)

WW2: MOSQUITO N.F. MK XV MERLIN 61 ORIGINAL BRITISH AIR MINISTRY PHOTO 1943 | eBay

MP469

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RC521 WW2 RCAF Aircraft Airplane Plane B&W Photo 1937 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 600188


RAF Mosquito Bomber FB 26 Photo. | eBay

FBI

explanation about marking here: De Havilland Mosquito

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (May 6, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF Mosquito Bomber FB 26 Photo. | eBay
> 
> explanation about marking here: De Havilland Mosquito
> 
> View attachment 622124



Some RoCAF Mosquito photo:

https://kknews.cc/military/n2aznr5.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (May 7, 2021)

I see the indication for a parachute stowage space. I would have thought the crew would be wearing their 'chutes.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2021)

Pilot wore a seat-type parachute, but navigator had a chest pack, as did most "other crew" members on twin / multi-engine aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 8, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Looks like that Whirlwind has put on weight



Yup, but it became the fighter that Petter wanted it to be and that enthusiasts always wished it was!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

WW2: MOSQUITO T.T MK 35 MERLIN ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

RS719

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

RAF WW2 DH MOSQUITO INTRUDER AIRCRAFT 1943 - LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2021)

State Library Victoria - AUSTRALIAN MOSQUITO SQUADRON STATIONED SOMEWHERE IN ENGLAND. (slv.vic.gov.au)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WWII: MOSQUITO TT MK. 39 MERLIN ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH SEPT 1948 | eBay

Target tower 4 bladed prop

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

genuine photograph de Havilland DH.98 Mosquito B35 TK623 TEMPLE PRESS PHOTO | eBay

TK623

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2021)

F000838 HAVILLAND MOSQUITO P.R. Mk IV with Rolls Royce Merlin 21 engine in May 1 | eBay

DZ383

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

WWII: MOSQUITO B MK 25 MERLIN (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO APRIL 1945 | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. APRIL 1945.



www.ebay.com












DE HAVILAND. - Mosquito B.25, KB669, 1945.


Op boekwinkeltjes.nl koopt en verkoopt u uw tweedehands boeken. Zo'n 7000 antiquaren, boekhandelaren en particulieren zijn u al voorgegaan. Samen zijn ze goed voor een aanbod van 6,7 miljoen titels.




www.boekwinkeltjes.nl





KB669


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

WWII: SEA MOSQUITO T.R MK 33 MERLIN ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC 1945 | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. Condition: V Good.



www.ebay.com





TW227


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

WWII: MOSQUITO T MK 29 PACKARD MERLIN ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1945 | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. Condition: V Good.



www.ebay.com





KA117


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

RAF Mosquito Bomber Orig Photo. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF Mosquito Bomber Orig Photo. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





KB557


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

WWII MOSQUITO MK 20. PACKARD MERLIN (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC 1943 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII MOSQUITO MK 20. PACKARD MERLIN (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO DEC 1943 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Moose Jaw


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

WWII MOSQUITO P.R MK 32 MERLIN (SECRET) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO OCT 1944 | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. Condition: V Good.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

WWII: MOSQUITO MK 33 MERLIN (PROTOTYPE) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO MAY 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: MOSQUITO MK 33 MERLIN (PROTOTYPE) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO MAY 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





4 bladed, nose job

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

WWII: SEA MOSQUITO T.R MK. 33 MERLIN 25 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO AUG 1946 | eBay


WWII: SEA MOSQUITO T.R MK. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. Condition: Used.



www.ebay.com





TW281

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2021)

WWII: MOSQUITO TT MK 39 MERLIN (PROTOTYPE) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO AUG 1947 | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. Condition: V Good.



www.ebay.com





PF485

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 23, 2021)

Ugliest Mosquito ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey -- , (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Trelig (Jun 29, 2021)

Highball Trials Unit at RAF Spilsby mid 1945.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

WORLD WAR II: MOSQUITO MK 36 ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


MOSQUITO MK 36. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. WORLD WAR II.



www.ebay.com




? X957

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

WORLD WAR II: MOSQUITO P.R MK X V I MERLIN ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO NOV 1944 | eBay


ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO. WORLD WAR II.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2021)

ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO MOSQUITO RAF | eBay


PHOTO IS ORIGINAL IN FAIR/GOOD GOOD CONDITION IMAGE GRAINY.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

WWII: MOSQUITO B MK 35 MERLIN (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO MAY 1945 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: MOSQUITO B MK 35 MERLIN (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO MAY 1945 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 28, 2021)

WWII: MOSQUITO F. II MERIN 21 (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO MARCH 1942 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: MOSQUITO F. II MERIN 21 (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTO MARCH 1942 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1942

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2021)

Original WW2 RAF Mosquito Photograph, 605 Squadron, RAF Castle Camps | eBay


Original WW2 RAF Mosquito Photograph, 605 Squadron, Pilot.



www.ebay.com





605 Squadron, RAF Castle Camps

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 15, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Ugliest Mosquito ever.


...and making a Mosquito ugly is damn near impossible!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 16, 2021)

Original WW2 RAF Mosquito Photograph, 605 Squadron, RAF Manston | eBay


RAF Manston.



www.ebay.com





605 Squadron, RAF Manston`Commanding Officer S/Ldr Richard Angelo Mitchell with P/O Stan Hatsell

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

RAF RCAF WW2 CANADA MOSQUITO PROTOTYPE KB300 ORIGINAL LARGE PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Original photograph of the Canadian Mosquito prototype.



www.ebay.com





1 st build Canadian Mosquito BVII KB300 12 march 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2021)

WWII: AI MARK VIIIB INSTALLED IN MOSQUITO MK XIII NOSE IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: AI MARK VIIIB INSTALLED IN MOSQUITO MK XIII NOSE IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





AI MARK VIIIB INSTALLED IN THE NOSE OF A DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO NF MARK XIII NIGHT FIGHTER.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2021)

WWII: A.I RADAR MOSQUITO NF MK XIII IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII: A.I RADAR MOSQUITO NF MK XIII IMPERIAL WAR MUSEUM PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





A.I. [AIR INTERCEPTION] MARK VIIIB IS INSTALLED IN THE MOSQUITO XIII NIGHT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2021)

RAF WW2 MOSQUITO NIGHTFIGHTER DD750 ORIGINAL LARGE PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF WW2 MOSQUITO NIGHTFIGHTER DD750 ORIGINAL LARGE PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





DD750 Aircraft accidents in Yorkshire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2021)

MOSQUITO'S OF 733 SQUADRON, SINGAPORE. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO 11x7cm App | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">MOSQUITO'S OF 733 SQUADRON, SINGAPORE. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO MEASURING 11x7cm App AND IN GREAT CONDITION, CORNER MOUNTED SO EASY TO REMOVE. LEFT AS IS DUE TO INFO ON PAPER</p>



www.ebay.com





733 SQUADRON, SINGAPORE KB563

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 733 SQUADRON, SINGAPORE KB563



733 Sqn was a Fleet Air Arm Fleet Requirements Unit and had been based at Trincomalee, Ceylon (Sri Lanka) note the Hellcats and the Barracuda nose visible at left behind the Mossies, and the tail of a Corsair to the right.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

Session expired | RecordSearch | National Archives of Australia







recordsearch.naa.gov.au

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2022)

RAF WW2 DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO BIV DK338 - LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RAF WW2 DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO BIV DK338 - LARGE ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





BIV DK338

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

ORIGINAL WWII BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: Building R.A.F. Mosquito Bomber Hulls | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL WWII BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: Building R.A.F. Mosquito Bomber Hulls at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





Wally


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

ORIGINAL WWII BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: Building R.A.F. Mosquito Bombers | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL WWII BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: Building R.A.F. Mosquito Bombers at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





626


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 23, 2022)

I wish I thought of Ply in the Sky.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I wish I thought of Ply in the Sky.



Every Dog has it's day, my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2022)

"Featherweight aircraft" furthers the questionable view that this aircraft, because it was wood, was lighter than its contemporaries.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2022)

ORIGINAL WW2 BRITISH PRESS PHOTO: Building R.A.F. Mosquito Bombers #1 | eBay


“PLY IN THE SKY. THE FASTEST AND ONE OF THE MOST VERSATILE AIRCRAFT IN THE WORLD, THE MOSQUITO IS THE ONLY ENTIRELY NEW OPERATIONAL AIRCRAFT DESIGNED SINCE WAR BEGAN. IT OWES ITS MANOEUVRABILITY AND LIGHT HANDLING WITH STRAIGHTFORWARD FLYING TO ITS WOOD CONSTRUCTION - WHICH ALSO ENABLES IT TO...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

USAAC Mosquito Reconnaissance


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 20, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> USAAC Mosquito Reconnaissance
> 
> View attachment 658614


*Belay that! I found it - as always, many thanks for posting

Cheers,



Dana*

Hi Snautzer,

Have you got a link to this one? Looks like it might be worth a bid if I can find it!

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2022)

I am blushing because i thought i always put in the link. Get back to you soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

D
 Dana Bell

Org. Photo: USAAC Mosquito Reconnaissance Plane Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay


----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> D
> Dana Bell
> 
> Org. Photo: USAAC Mosquito Reconnaissance Plane Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay



Many thanks - we'll see how the bidding goes.

I suspect the photo was taken right after conversion to a Mickey ship, since the US insignia haven't been added yet...

Cheers,



Dana


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

Good luck.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2022)

Nightfighter KB-A Lightning

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2022)

Februari 1944 MOSQUITO P.R XVI MERLIN

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2022)

Nightfighter















WW2 photo RAF Mosquito night fighter aircraft, hot climate, Royal Air Force | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 photo RAF Mosquito night fighter aircraft, hot climate, Royal Air Force at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

wrong


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

D-day stripes















Original WW2 AM Photograph : RAF MOSQUITO - Crown Copyright - 10" x 8" | eBay


Original, genuine old WWII Air Ministry b&w photograph of an RAF Mosquito.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

public airplane display














1945 WWII USAAF airman's London public airplane display de Havilland Mosquito | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1945 WWII USAAF airman's London public airplane display de Havilland Mosquito at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

PROTOTYPE MOSQUITO ON BOARD HMS ILLUSTRIOUS 1947 

LK587 ?



















PROTOTYPE MOSQUITO ON BOARD HMS ILLUSTRIOUS 1947 ORIGINAL PHOTO | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">PROTOTYPE MOSQUITO ON BOARD HMS ILLUSTRIOUS 1947. ORIGINAL PHOTO MEASURING 135x85mm App, BIT ROUGH AROUND THE EDGES. PLEASE VIEW PHOTOS TO BEST DETERMINE CONDITION</p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## EwenS (Aug 26, 2022)

It is LR387. Built as an FB.VI and used as a trials aircraft from Nov 1943 with DH, RAE, 778 Sqdn FAA and A&AEE until at least July 1946. Along the way it became the second TR.33 conversion.

Illustrious became the RN trials and training carrier on completion of her refit in June 1946. Sea Mosquitos were noted as being trialled aboard in Aug 1946.

Mosquito FB.VI LR359 became the first British twin engined aircraft to land on a carrier deck when it landed on Indefatigable on 25 March 1944. Piloted by Eric Brown.

Edit. Only Mossies serials beginning with L were in the LR range. Highest number allocated was LR574 to a Mk.T.III.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2022)

RAF Mosquito NF Mk II 605 Squadron




















WW2 Original Air Ministry Photo with Notes - RAF Mosquito NF Mk II 605 Squadron | eBay


Listed is this Second World War original photograph showing a Royal Air Force De Havilland Mosquito NF Mk 2 Night Fighter Intruder.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2022)

RAF MOSQUITO WITH EXTRA BOMB PAYLOAD




















WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH - RAF MOSQUITO WITH EXTRA BOMB PAYLOAD | eBay


<p>WW2 PRESS PHOTOGRAPH -Original </p><p>See pictures for item </p>



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Oct 22, 2022)

Good article on Mosquito turret developments in the November issue of Aeroplane:

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2022)

paging 

 Crimea_River


Spartan Air Services Ltd DE HAVILLAND DH.98 MOSQUITO B35 CF-HMT code RS711
_______________________________________________________________________________________
- B Mk. 35 RS711 RAF Silloth: storage 53/54
PR Mk.35 CF-HMT Spartan Air Services Ltd, Ottawa ONT 9.11.54/56
(Airspeed Aircraft) (civil conv. by Derby Aviation at Derby-Burnaston 12.54,
del. to Canada via Prestwick 9.4.56, arr. 12.4.56)
not conv. for survey, stored Ottawa ONT
stripped for spares, Ottawa ONT
Uplands Airport Fire Department, Ottawa ONT https://www.goodall.com.au/warbirds-directory-v6/de-havilland.pdf














R.A.F: DE HAVILLAND DH.98 MOSQUITO B35 ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


DE HAVILLAND DH.98 MOSQUITO B35. ORIGINAL FLIGHT PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP. USED condition w/ bend mark bottom left to middle centre.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 6, 2022)

RS711 is only 11 serials numbers behind our RS700. We have at least one part from it in our airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

